

The Power Strip That Lets You Snoop On An Entire Network - lambersley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2012/07/22/the-power-strip-that-lets-you-snoop-on-an-entire-network/

======
jetsnoc
I've had a Pwn plug for about a year now. What a powerful tool. In this form
factor social engineering will be very simple. "Hi, I'm Jake from IT and we're
required to replace your power strip for compliance with electrical code and
fire code. It will just take a minute." I am sure white-hats love this tool to
prove to their clients how vulnerable and susceptible they really are.

~~~
lambersley
Nevermind that. Deliver a box of these to any corporate office, whether
they're expecting the shipment or not, they will accept and eventually
distribute them within their facilities.

